
Amazon announces plans to make movies for theaters, Prime streaming - adidash
http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/19/7852513/amazon-studios-making-movies-for-theaters-prime-streaming
======
adidash
From Amazon corporate blog - [http://phx.corporate-
ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-ne...](http://phx.corporate-
ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2008551)

------
SauronsEyedrops
This is baffling to me.

